# Intel Pro/Wireless 2200BG Problem Please Help!!!



## the1theycallp (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi, I am new to this forum and I hope someone can help me.

My friend gave me a Toshiba Satellite SP10-304 laptop which has a WLAN switch (On/Off) on the side. It also has a wireless hotkey on the keyboard (hold Fn and press F8 and a blue radio light should illuminate). My friend told me that the WLAN had never worked on this laptop i.e. never got the blue light lit.

At this I removed the panels underneath the laptop to install more RAM, and noticed an empty slot with the wires for main/auxiliary where Toshiba must have failed to install a WLAN card to sell the device as a basic model?!? I bought an Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG internal WLAN card and installed it to the laptop. I then downloaded and installed the device driver off Dell. I got the "new hardware found" notification and the card shows in device manager and also get the WLAN icon in the taskbar. I rebooted the laptop, checked the WLAN switch on the side was on, however when I press Fn F8 no blue light illuminates, and when I scan for wireless networks through windows interface, I get no wireless networks in range. Also there is no WLAN option in the BIOS.

PLEASE HELP ME I'M STUMPED!!!:4-dontkno


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi the1theycallp,

Please disable the other integrated wireless network adapter from Device Manager.

Verify that all your network services are Started from Control Panel=> switch to Classic View then Admin Tools=> Services: 
• COM+ Event System (for WZC issues) 
• Computer Browser 
• DHCP Client 
• DNS Client 
• Network Connections 
• Network Location Awareness 
• Remote Procedure Call (RPC) 
• Server 
• TCP/IP Netbios helper 
• Wireless Zero Configuration ( XP wireless configurations only) 
• WLAN AutoConfig ( Vista wireless configurations only) 
• Workstation 

Please provide an ipconfig /all:
Click on Start => in run box type cmd press enter. From the black screen, type the word ipconfig /all and press enter. Right click on the black screen or Command prompt then choose Select All and Paste the results here.

Post an update please.


----------



## the1theycallp (Jan 15, 2011)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\CJ>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : iknownot-7c1e06
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-02-3F-CE-78-8D
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.3
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, January 16, 2011 8:34:45 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, January 17, 2011 8:34:45 AM

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network
Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-6F-41-D1-87

C:\Documents and Settings\CJ>

This is a paste from ipconfig/all after making sure all the services had started, I am currently connected via ethernet. As I said all looks ok, apart from the device is not seeing any available wireless networks in range. Maybe this has something to do with the fact that the blue WLAN light will not illuminate via the hotkey?

Thank you for replying


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

My next recommendation is....for you to go to Toshiba site, locate the drivers that associated with the FN function wireless key and download it. It seems to to be corrupted, but again you shd be able to find the driver(s) for the FN key to work again.


> Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
> Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network


----------



## Tony_2007 (Jan 17, 2011)

Are you sure you are within range of a wifi signal? Do you have a wireless router nearby. Didn't see if you did or not in your post. If not the wireless range on laptops is pretty bad, like a hundred feet or so.


----------



## the1theycallp (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi,

I already downloaded all programs and drivers which are supplied for this model and installed them. This fn keg for the wifi is the only one which doesn't function


----------



## rnlawyer (Aug 27, 2012)

I have been messing with this issue for a couple weeks because I was rebuilding some older laptops I got on ebay. I found the final solution only after multiple attempts at solutions in all other forums.

1. Download a program called ReVO uninstaller for free. I suspect any uninstaller might work, I just followed the solution as written in another forum.

2. Run and fully uninstall the Intel driver set and program

3. Uninistall the card if still installed through device manager

4. Reinstall only the intel driver from the intel website, most recent driver I saw had a 2010 date.

5 Restart and let windows find the card and driver and let windows handle the card not intel. Use only the intel driver not the intel proset software, forget also trying to load a manufacturers set.

Works like a charm 3 out of 3 repairs have not disconnected again from a wireless network.


----------

